# Corn Syrup



## sid (29/5/10)

Hey guys, I used about 450g of corn syrup in a brown ale the other week, just checked the FG and it's at 1.020..........I take it the corn syrup is doing this, as I know it's fermented.
Now I've had this high FG gravity before in a higher temp boil that I done in a AG beer, so is the corn syrup doing the same thing here?

never intended this higher gravity, but it's a lesson to remember.


----------



## Pennywise (29/5/10)

450g of corn syrup is a fair bit IMO. Without knowing anything else about your recipe I'd say it would be a large contributing factor. Care to share the recipe?


----------



## MHB (30/5/10)

450 g of Maltodextrin that's typically 30% fermentable so it's leaving 315 g in the brew, if the brew was 22.5 L that's 0.315/22.5*100 or 1.4% w/v or 1.4 oP

Change to SG = (4*oP)/1000 = 0.0056 added to the FG of your brew.

I suspect you have problems other than the Maltodextrin.

MHB


----------



## Bribie G (30/5/10)

Is it an extract brew, kits n bits or a mashed grain brew? I regularly get darker ales (milds, browns etc) that finish out around 1020 but that's because I deliberately mash at a high temperature ( ~70 degrees). Yeast strain and fermentation temperatures could be a factor as well. More info would be helpful


----------



## sid (5/6/10)

yes this a AG brew.................biab.............I think it's the corn syrup, hopefully it won't be too sweet.

heres the recipe I used...........it was around a 25 litre batch


3.00 kg Marris otter (2 Row) UK (3.0 SRM) Grain 50.4 % 
1.80 kg Pilsner (2 Row) UK (1.0 SRM) Grain 30.3 % 
0.25 kg Brown Malt (65.0 SRM) Grain 4.2 % 
0.25 kg Caraamber (30.0 SRM) Grain 4.2 % 
0.20 kg Rye, Flaked (2.0 SRM) Grain 3.4 % 
0.10 kg Chocolate Malt (350.0 SRM) Grain 1.7 % 
0.10 kg Roasted Barley (300.0 SRM) Grain 1.7 % 
15.00 gm Super Alpha [12.30%] (90 min) Hops 18.7 IBU 
15.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.80%] (45 min) Hops 6.2 IBU 
15.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.50%] (15 min) Hops 3.9 IBU 
15.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.80%] (0 min) Hops - 
0.450 kg Corn Syrup (1.0 SRM) Sugar 4.2 % 
1 Pkgs SafAle English Ale (DCL Yeast #S-04) Yeast-Ale


----------

